

TechCrunch, Fusion Garage -- Tech blog, Singapore startup feud over tablet PC - yu
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TEC_TABLET_FEUD

======
yu
Arrington: [CruchPad] paying a lot of bills... $400,000...

Rathakrishnan: CrunchPad did not contribute code or funding... never agreement
on terms of an acquisition... neither funding nor buyout were materializing...

Arrington, November 30, posted on TechCrunch that Fusion Garage and its
investors had suddenly decided to dump the CrunchPad team... neither side
owned rights to the product.

Rathakrishnan on Monday refuted Arrington story and introduced JooJoo.

Arrington filed suit to block sales of Fusion Garage JooJoo.

